# 92 Stanza kinda kinky...



## scafidipro (Jan 26, 2005)

I have a 92 Stanza (KA24E) that runs fine but has a few weird problems. A while ago the chain tensioner disintegrated, slipped the chain and bent all my valves. Yeah, that was fun. So i pulled the head, got it re-built, slapped on a new timing chain and called it good. It ran fine for a while but started to develope a problem where it seemed like the fuel was cutting off at certain RPMs. I don't have a tach so i'm not sure where exactly... I figured out that the cause was a bad intake gasket. So i replaced it and things seemed fine. Recently i got some engine cleaner and pressure washed the engine to get it all looking nice and sparkly the way a KA should look. After i cleaned the motor the same problem started occurring... I can rev to about 3000-4000 and then the fuel or the spark or whatever just stops the motor from revving higher. That happened for about 1 week and is now fine. The engine now revs to the redline with no hesitation but now when i let off the gas and begin to coast the car jerks really hard. But when i put in the clutch it stops jerking. Does this mean it could be a clutch or transmission problem? the only other thing that i cant figure out is sometimes when i rev the engine hard the water temp. gauge flickers a lot. It seems to be proportionate to RPMs. any insight on these problems will be appreciated!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Check all of your connections and engine grounds especially. Do a voltage drop test by using a voltmeter and placing the negative lead on the negative post of the battery then place the positive lead on different metal parts of the engine. If you are reading more than 0.2v then try cleaning and regrounding any cables or straps or even fabricate you own grounding system.

Troy


----------

